# MySQL Absturz - wie Datenbanken retten?

## Gladdle

Ich habe es geschafft und habe MySQL 5.5.30 abstürzen lassen, vermutlich nach dem Update. Ein /etc/init.d/mqsql start bringt folgende Fehlermeldug:

```
 * Starting mysql ...

 * /var/run/mysqld: creating directory

 * /var/run/mysqld: correcting owner
```

Und zwar jedes mal. In der logdatei /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err steht folgendes:

```
130319 17:57:03 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

/usr/sbin/mysqld: Table 'mysql.plugin' doesn't exist

130319 17:57:03 [ERROR] Can't open the mysql.plugin table. Please run mysql_upgrade to create it.

130319 17:57:03 InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

130319 17:57:03 InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins

130319 17:57:03 InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.7

130319 17:57:03 InnoDB: Using Linux native AIO

130319 17:57:03 InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 16.0M

130319 17:57:03 InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool

130319 17:57:03 InnoDB: highest supported file format is Barracuda.

130319 17:57:04  InnoDB: Waiting for the background threads to start

130319 17:57:05 InnoDB: 5.5.30 started; log sequence number 1588801

130319 17:57:05 [Warning] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown option '--loose-federated'

130319 17:57:05 [Note] Server hostname (bind-address): '127.0.0.1'; port: 3306

130319 17:57:05 [Note]   - '127.0.0.1' resolves to '127.0.0.1';

130319 17:57:05 [Note] Server socket created on IP: '127.0.0.1'.

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Missing system table mysql.proxies_priv; please run mysql_upgrade to create it

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.servers' doesn't exist

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_current' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_history' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_history_long' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'setup_consumers' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'setup_instruments' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'setup_timers' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'performance_timers' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'threads' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_summary_by_thread_by_event_name' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_summary_by_instance' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_summary_global_by_event_name' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'file_summary_by_event_name' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'file_summary_by_instance' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'mutex_instances' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'rwlock_instances' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'cond_instances' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'file_instances' has the wrong structure

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Column count of mysql.db is wrong. Expected 22, found 20. Created with MySQL 50070, now running 50530. Please use mysql_upgrade to fix this error.

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] mysql.user has no `Event_priv` column at position 29

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Cannot open mysql.event

130319 17:57:05 [ERROR] Event Scheduler: An error occurred when initializing system tables. Disabling the Event Scheduler.

130319 17:57:05 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.5.30-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Source distribution
```

Laut Onkel Google soll ich den Server Updaten, aber er nimmt mein root / Admin Passwort nicht an: 

```
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Datenbanken zu retten? Ich hab noch ein paar Daten drin stehen die relativ wichtig sind und habe kein Backup  :Sad: 

----------

## py-ro

Starte den MySQL Server ohne priviliges table und mache dann das Upgrade der Datenbank. Wie genau steht im Handbuch.

Bye

Py

----------

## Gladdle

Okay, Google findet beim suchen diesen Thread. Meinst Du das MySQL Handbuch oder das von Gentoo?

----------

## syn0ptik

hier

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/set-password.html

Du moglich die Parole editieren

```
SET PASSWORD FOR 'bob'@'%.example.org' = PASSWORD('cleartext password');

or

UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('cleartext password')

  WHERE User='bob' AND Host='%.example.org';

FLUSH PRIVILEGES;

```

----------

## Gladdle

Hab das Passwort noch gefunden, war tatsächlich ein anderes wie das was ich hatte. In Zukunft werde ich mir Passwörter besser notieren. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

----------

